# Can horses have cucumbers?



## Anne (Jul 17, 2013)

TICA...anyone???  Can horses have cucumbers???   I read on other forums it's ok; others say no, as it builds up gas, and horses can't get rid of it....well, they can't burp, anyway.  

We've too many, some too big, and can throw them away, but thought if the horses liked them, it might be ok.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 18, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> For as big as a horse is, they honestly have one of the worst digestive systems of domestic animals on this planet



Exactly.  We quit givin' the horses over the fence carrots and apples and just let them enjoy what their owner feeds them.  Much healthier...


----------



## TICA (Jul 18, 2013)

I was told once that horses can eat anything we eat except meat of course.  Didn't believe it then, and don't believe it now.  I'm really picky about what gets fed to my horse.  He does have carrots and apples in moderation - one at a time, maybe a couple times a week but that is it.

If these aren't your horses, don't feed them anything without the owners knowing.  You never know if a particular horse will have a reaction to something that we think should be OK to eat.

Good job for asking though - wish more people would ask those questions when it comes to horses.


----------



## Anne (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you, TWH, I wasn't sure, but think we'll just hold off on those for the horses.  Don't know anyone with pigs, but we used to raise them, and they sure do eat about anything.   They *love* peanut butter sandwiches, and one of them loved to chow down on pickles. artytime:   

Our granddaughter has horses (guess I mentioned that to you), and I know zilch about them, so figure this is a great place to ask, as some of you have them, and know a *LOT * about them.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

Good advice from TWH..after loosing a 3 year old to colic that I had bred, raised and just started under saddle, I will say that horses sometimes seem to colic on their own saliva, just because they can..In other words, there are many triggers for colic and each horse reacts differently.  I wouldn't play with fire, a horse's digestive tract is not built for an exotic diet.  A horse's digestive tract is about 100 feet long and anything getting stalled or blocked along the way a serious situation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My advice, make refrigerator pickles.  They are yummy and store much longer than the recipes usually says.


----------



## Anne (Jul 20, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Good advice from TWH..after loosing a 3 year old to colic that I had bred, raised and just started under saddle, I will say that horses sometimes seem to colic on their own saliva, just because they can..In other words, there are many triggers for colic and each horse reacts differently.  I wouldn't play with fire, a horse's digestive tract is not built for an exotic diet.  A horse's digestive tract is about 100 feet long and anything getting stalled or blocked along the way a serious situation.
> 
> My advice, make refrigerator pickles.  They are yummy and store much longer than the recipes usually says.



Thanks, Ozarkgal - no cukes for the horses!!!!   Did not know they had a touchy digestive system, but sure do thank you all or bringing that to my attention.

We had a darn good recipe for freezer pickles that stayed crunchy a long time, and were so good....will have to make those if I still have the recipe.


----------

